# Lucid dream cubing?



## Owen (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, so I have been thinking, if you can do anything you want in a lucid dream (Where you realize you are dreaming, and can control it how you like), you can materialize cubes. Is it possible to scramble and solve these cubes? Can your brain remember the colors? How about blind (can you even close your eyes?)? I have never had a lucid dream, but if there are people here who can, I would like to know if cubing is possible.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Mar 9, 2010)

I would imagine so. If you can materialize libraries and read books off the shelves (I've done this), you can certainly materialize a functioning mechanical puzzle. HOWEVER. It won't be the same as the same object in real life, but you probably won't notice the difference until you wake up, and possibly not even then.


----------



## roller (Mar 9, 2010)

Been through lucid dreams, tried cubing 
Works. Just make sure your brain knows how the mechanism works and there won't be any problems. 
I practiced speedcubing in my dreams


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 9, 2010)

yea i was solving the last 3 centers on the 4x4. the algs seem correct in my dream =P it was a triple niklas followed by a double niklas. =P


----------



## Carrot (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess it's not lucid dreams I have, but when I have a hobby I really practise I begin practising specific cases while dreaming  this worked VERY well when I begun playing chess and pyraminx (inspection  )


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a MUST DO for every cuber who lucid dreams, or will attempt lucid dreaming.

Great idea.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why would you cube during a lucid dream when there are MUCH better things to be doing in a lucid dream? (e.g. bank robbery, GTA-style carjacking, girls, etc.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Why would you cube during a lucid dream when there are MUCH better things to be doing in a lucid dream? (e.g. bank robbery, GTA-style carjacking, girls, etc.)



Cause those things are much better in real life.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 10, 2010)

At the point where you are conscience enough to cube, you are just lying in bed, awake, with your eyes closed. It's happened to me. I try and create something, but it's no use because I begin to have to work to keep my eyes shut. If you can imagine a cube and solve it, then you can dream it. If you can't then that's that.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Why would you cube during a lucid dream when there are MUCH better things to be doing in a lucid dream? (e.g. bank robbery, GTA-style carjacking, *girls,* etc.)



lol


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you cube during a lucid dream when there are MUCH better things to be doing in a lucid dream? (e.g. bank robbery, GTA-style carjacking, *girls,* etc.)
> ...



lol? In a lucid dream you can do anything you want without fear of repercussions, so...


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 10, 2010)

I <3 lucid dreams. I can do all sorts of stuff.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never had one!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty much all my dreams are lucid, but sadly I never have a cube with me in dreams to try this experiment. Hopefully I might try this tonight.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 10, 2010)

HOW THE *%#@ can you lucid dream???

I want to do it but i CAN"T


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 10, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> HOW THE *%#@ can you lucid dream???
> 
> I want to do it but i CAN"T



If you are in a dream and you are unsure whether your dreaming or not. 
Ask yourself this; "Is the a dream?" 
If you are unsure, it's most likely a dream, because when you aren't dreaming it's easy to tell whether it's reality or not, when you are dreaming your confused.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> hyunchoi98 said:
> 
> 
> > HOW THE *%#@ can you lucid dream???
> ...



By the time I even wake up enough to be in my dreams, they're over. I really need to improve my recollection and actually pay attention while I'm dreaming.  I dream like some people watch TV.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Mar 10, 2010)

Just yesterday night i was dreaming I had a brand new stackmat, and I dreamt (is this how you spell it?) that I had a 25seconds solve and I was like DAMN and I woke up.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

I get the feeling some people here somewhat just take the English meaning of the two words and are not really talking about the psychological phenomenon:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_dream



MichaelP. said:


> At the point where you are conscience enough to cube, you are just lying in bed, *awake*, with your eyes closed.



As far as I understand, you're *not* awake during lucid dreams.



Zane_C said:


> *If you are unsure*, it's most likely a dream



_"A lucid dream is a dream in which the sleeper *is aware* that she or he is dreaming"_



xXzaKerXx said:


> Just yesterday night i was dreaming I had a brand new stackmat, and I dreamt (is this how you spell it?) that I had a 25seconds solve and I was like DAMN and I woke up.



Was that really a lucid dream or just a regular dream?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 10, 2010)

before you sleep, look at your hand and repeat "when i dream, i will see my hand and i will know i'm dreaming" just repeat it, over and over

sometimes, you will dream see you hands, realize your dreaming, and then lucid dream


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 10, 2010)

<3 Lucid Dreams 

I normally walk through the shopping centre taking what I want, and stuff 

It's the time, where I just do what I want xD E.g. Farting as loud as I can in class etc


----------



## Reptile (Mar 11, 2010)

I can lucid dream about 70% of this nights I try to, I tend to "start" the lucid dreaming control then let my imagination run wild and tweak whatever it throws at me. 
Had cubes appear a few times and managed to solve them but a lot of the time an algorithm will produce a weird result eg doing a PLL algorithm will go back to needing an OLL or having 2/3 F2L pairs out and going straight to OLL. 
My worst experience was when I had just learned 4x4 (except I was still failing OLL parity more often than getting it right) and making 2x2 center blocks wouldn't work. Even though I was doing the correct turns, the centers would change colours in a random way. Cuber OCD was kicking in wanting to get it solved but after what seemed like half an hour or so (dream time is meant to be the same as real life time) I stopped trying and threw it.
Used lucid dreaming to think of new intuitive F2L cases a few times but colours start to blend or pieces move differently.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't lucid dream on command, but there's been 3 instances in my life where I've realised I was dreaming, all when I was a young child. I started flying in one, shouted "I'm in a dream!" repeatedly in the other, and I can't remember about the last one. 
Well last night (I think this was during a dream), when I would shut my eyes to go to sleep (dreamception, I know), I would instantly go into lucid dreaming. Also, I had sleep paralysis, but in my dream. My mind woke up, but my body was still asleep, and I eventually got all my muscles moving, but this was all in my dream. I'd been looking into lucid dreaming yesterday, so I guess that's something to do with it.
During the same night, I had a dream where down my road there was this shop/place that sold cubes, and also allowed you to officially do averages. That would be a good idea IRL, if enough people went to it.
Also, when in a lucid dream, is it possible to remember stuff from your waking life? Such as what food you had for dinner that evening etc.


----------



## Thompson (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been trying to lucid dream but I just can't do it   I've had dreams where I solve cubes though, and completely visualize a solve. It's cool


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't stay focused enough to continue to lucid dream if I am cubing in it.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't maintain control long enough to do anything significant.Also I'm afraid to make a direct attempt at lucid dreaming due to sleep paralysis and the adverse effects it may have on my mental state. Other than that I can only lucid dream when I realize I'm dreaming but end up waking soon after for some reason.If I remember I'll try cubing next time.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Apr 1, 2012)

I've had a few lucid dreams, never thought of solving a Rubik's Cube in one though. I could try it, but because of those SSRI's I'm taking it's really hard to get any lucid dreams. I've spent hours listening to binaural beats, tried WBTB and WILD methods. And still no success.
Though I remember I've had some dreams in which I was solving some cubes without being lucid.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 1, 2012)

Last night I had an extremely strange dream. I think that I was dreaming that I was asleep, lucid dreaming. However, in my dream I could tell that I was moving in the dream while asleep and lucid dreaming. However, since I had consciousness in my dream I figured I wasn't really lucid dreaming, so I gave up. Then I woke up in my dream, but stayed asleep IRL. Crazy stuff.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've only been able to daydream and simulate a solve. As far as sleeping, I dreamed I was at a comp and someone's cube exploded at me.


----------

